# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  sex na kraju

## Angelina_2

pitanje...

40+5, 2 prsta otvorena, cervix 2/3, ctg uredan, plodna voda mlijecna
sex dozvoljen ili ne? vise me zanima ta famozna sperma da pokrene nesto  ili bolje ipak ne?
sutra su rekli kontrola pa dogovor za indukciju a ja bi probala nekaj  doma...hodanje, cucnejvi, kupka...ne pomaze

----------


## jella

nisam prakticirala, ali znam pouzdano da su ginekolozi savjetovali sex baš zbog poticanja prirodnog porođaja, i da sam porođaj prođe lakše...e sad, na tebi je da probaš  :Smile: 
mislim da s time ne možeš pogriješiti, samo polako...

----------


## Angelina_2

to znam...tu info sam uspjela pronaci na netu...
ali ne nalazim dali je dozvoljeno pri otvorenosti...

----------


## jelena.O

meni su bile manje bolne menstruacije , ako je dan prije bilo njega.

----------


## BubikaM

> pitanje...
> 
> 40+5, 2 prsta otvorena, cervix 2/3, ctg uredan, plodna voda mlijecna
> sex dozvoljen ili ne? vise me zanima ta famozna sperma da pokrene nesto  ili bolje ipak ne?
> sutra su rekli kontrola pa dogovor za indukciju a ja bi probala nekaj  doma...hodanje, cucnejvi, kupka...ne pomaze


meni pomoglo i prvi i drugi puta.

drugi puta sam isto bila otvorena, seksali se dva dana prije poroda.

misim da ti ne moze naskoditi, jedino samo pomoci.
ako ti je ipak crv sumnje, nazovi doktora i pitaj.
meni je moj preporucio.

----------


## Babette

> to znam...tu info sam uspjela pronaci na netu...
> ali ne nalazim dali je dozvoljeno pri otvorenosti...


to je i mene zbunjivalo... bila 4 prsta otvorena danima, 2 dana nakon sexa krenulo, e sad jel od toga ili silnih šetnji - ne znam. sretno!

----------


## koksy

Meni nije pomoglo, dogurala sam do 41 tj. Ali...nisam se ni dala na indukciju, probaj to odgoditi ako nema nekih problema tj. ako je plodna voda ok. I ja sam imala osjecaj da nikad necu rodit al eto, docekala sam svoje trudove dan nakon sto sam odbila indukciju.

----------


## ana.m

U drugoj trudnoći smo se seksali do samog kraja, ništa nije pomoglo! Zatvorena do indukcije.
Ova trudnoća, trudovi na 34+5, dva dana prije toga seks, kaže moj ginić najverojatnije zbog toga i trenutno zabrana seksa.
E sada, vjerujem kad prođem tamo negdje 38. tjedan da ću smjeti...
Mislim da ta otvorenost nema nikakve veze, vrijeme je polako da beba ide van. Sperma može malo ubrzati postupak, vjerujem pogotovo ako si već malo i otvorena. Naškoditi bebi vjerujem da ne može.
Sretno!

----------


## Anais

meni je baš prekjučer moja ginekologinja preporučila sex kako bismo ubrzali - pospješili porod. sad sam na 39+1 tt. al vjerujem da je to individualno. meni je do sada sve bilo ok. ni kontrakcija niti sam bila otvorena..tak da svako treba pitati za sebe. da se mi ne igramo doktora.

----------


## ana.m

I htjedoh reći, bolje seks nego indukcija!

----------


## No@n@

hm...ne znam dali je Angelina2 prakticirala sex na kraju ali joj očito nije pomogao kad je žena išla na inducirani i rodila kćerkicu Petru. ovim putem želim joj još jedanput čestitati na njezinoj princezici

----------


## mihim

ana.m jako mi je drago da si jos tu, i tvoja bebica u buši.. vec sam to valjda 3 puta napisala tu na forumu - kaj se tice seksa za ubrzavanje poroda... meni je dr. isto savjetovao dok sam punila skoro 42 tjedan... i ajde, nakon toga sam isla spavat i ko uvijek mazila trbuh i osjetila nesto cudno - ko da beba kaka - al sam mislila da sam paranoicna. ujutro redovna kontrola - mekonijska plodna voda - ctg ok - al hitno rađaona, busenje vodenjaka, drip... porod na kraju prelagan, jako brz, malo bolan, al onaj strah i panika... aa, ja nebi vise seks prije poroda, nema sanse. to je samo moje iskreno iskustvo, i nije preuvelicano, fakat sam osjetila ko da kaka.

----------


## Kejt

mihim, što su rekli doktori, je li kakanje moglo imati veze sa sexom netom prije?

----------


## ana.m

ma meni ne pada na pamet seks dok ne rodim koliko god smjela ili ne...
Ionako bi uvijek nakon seksa samo osluiškivala kaj beba radi, miče li se i slično.

Inače, u prvoj trudnoći smo prestali dosta rano jer sam ja bila bez volje za to i bojala se i svašta nešto. Janko se pokakio svejedno u vodu na 40+4.
Da li ima veze sa seksom,hm...Ja bih prije rekla da ima veze sa bebinom "starosti".

*mihim* pa kakav je to osjećaj bio? Kak si to skužila? Baš zanimljivo....I da hvala bogu još sam u komadu, zapravo se u zadnja 3 dana sve dosta smirilo, čak više ne osjetim toliko kontrakcije i čak mi se čini da se beb amalo digla gore, hm...možda sano umišljam!

*Angelina_2* čestitke na bebici!

----------


## mihim

zurim.... dr. nisu nis komentirali, a ja se nisam tog ni sjetila tad nego kad je sve dobro zavrsilo.
pa je slazem se sa "starosti " meni je bilo 42 tjedna. ali, to sam osjetila nekih valjda 5 min nakon sexa. kaj??? cudno cudno, ko da beba kaka, ispusta kakicu unutra, ne mogu to rijecima opisat, al to sam osjetila samo tad i odma mi je palo na pamet " pa jel moguce da se pokakala ?". i nakon toga pomislila da stvarno opasno pretjerujem, al sad kad se sjetim rekla bi da je 100 % bilo to.

----------


## anamix

meni je ginekologica savjetovala izbjegavanje sexa zadnjih mjesec dana jer sam bila otvorena 3 cm. ugl, rekla da sperma pospješuje otvaranje. s obzirom da sam se porađala 12 sati, s današnjim znanjem bi se sexala tik pred porod  :Smile:

----------


## ninocka

i nama su savjetovali sjemene tekućine za brži porod, ali ja si ne mogu zamislit kak to isprakticirat  :Smile: 
nismo baš spretni na samom kraju...

----------


## casper

nama uspjelo.
vodenjak napukao cca 5 sati poslije  :Smile: )

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ja sam sad 37 tjedan. Idući tjedan još vadim neke paipre i dižem kredit. Sa bebom imam dogovor da ne ide još van.
To obavim i krećemo sa sexom i to tak da jelte završimo unutra.
Do sada sam imala samo mjesec dana mirovanja, kad radi umora na poslu nisam imala volje. Sad mi se volja opasno vraća.
Uglavnom ne čekam više ništa. Još taj tjedan da muž i ja povadimo papire za kredit i odemo do bilježnika. I to je to. Božić ćemo dočekati u novom domu.

----------

